# 6 calves in a week



## wynedot55 (Feb 16, 2009)

the cows are dropping calves like crazy.pulled a calf a week ago.an had 5 more after him.old simba got them cows bred quick.an the 5 are small calves.i have a reg cow that im waiting on to calve.i dont think she is due for another month or so.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 16, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 16, 2009)

kitty yall will pass out if i ever get around to taking any pics


----------



## Thewife (Feb 16, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> kitty yall will pass out if i ever get around to taking any pics


Well, it's about bedtime anyway!




Kitty, your good!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 16, 2009)

> Well, it's about bedtime anyway!


Just about!



> Kitty, your good!


That's one of the smilies they wanted over at BYChickens when Nifty was redoing the smilies. I just swipped it and couldn't think of a more appropriate thread for it!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 16, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> kitty yall will pass out if i ever get around to taking any pics


Not quite.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Feb 16, 2009)

***applause***
6 at once... what a nice grouping!
If those were dairy, you'd be pulling your hair out by now!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Feb 17, 2009)

Kitty's right!  PICS NOW!!!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 17, 2009)

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> Kitty's right!  PICS NOW!!!


Ahh, another pic lover!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Feb 17, 2009)

Calf pics always make me melt.  I like to melt!


----------



## m.holloway (Feb 17, 2009)

i'm happy with any pics


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 17, 2009)

when we milked cows.ive had as meny as 4 cows to calve in a day.so its good when they calve in bunches.


----------



## jhm47 (Feb 17, 2009)

I synchronized 280 head of Angus heifers for a client last summer.  They should begin to calve in about a month.  I suspect that he will have some busy days and nights for about a week.  He wants me to come and help for a week, but I told him that I would be busy during those days.  20 years ago, I would have helped, but not at my age.  Nosirree!  Nope, I ain't going.  I'm just too old for that.  Well------ maybe.  Some days my joints don't feel too bad.  Maybe I'll call him and see how it's going.  It would be kinda fun.  But I'm just too old.  What do you all think???


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 17, 2009)

well he will never go to sleep for a week.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 17, 2009)

I say if he wanted that many done at one time it's his problem! Yikes! I would go crazy by the end of the week!


----------

